# Drywall repair? hole in wall next to doorframe



## Charcoal (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey guys, and hope I'm not in the wrong section posting this,

I'm not too knowledgeable in the DIY repair world of things but I've happened across a fist-sized hole in my drywall 4 days before a surveyor is expected to come round to inspect the house for the people who recently gave us an offer! I know.. rather bad timing.

I did a quick google and found this:
http://www.ehow.com/video_4150_patch-hole-drywall.html
and this:
http://www.ehow.com/how_4916151_fix-bigger-holes-wall.html

It seems simple enough to accomplish in 4 days I would hope however the only issue from simply following their instructions is that I have a door frame right next to my hole [see attached image].
Although I don't have a stud finder I did have some little magnets lying around and you should be able to see the 4 magnets surrounding the hole.
So I'm expecting it's not going to be quite as simple as that.. if it is great but if it isn't I was hoping someone could offer some insight into how to apply dry-wall to this area? Will the doorframe need to be removed?

Much thanks I will try to respond to any questions asap!


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

you dont need to google... search the answer in this website. TONS of information here...

just search for small drywall repair or patchng holes in drywall...you will be overwhelmed with answers


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

Hard to tell exactly how large that hole is, bug judgeing from the plate cover on the other wall, it's not too big. You don't need/want to go out to the studs. A simple drywall patch will cover that. You could clean up the edges and put a piece in or just use a mesh hole cover. Either way you'll be fine in 4 days, maybe even with paint. Will take 3 days to do the taping if you don't use hot mud.


----------

